# Cultivating things that mind themselves.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to my "invisible garden" 101

Do you encourage wild edibles around your property?I do.and its a great way to hide your garden in plain sight.

Plantain.a nice edible green often dissed as "yard salad".

Blackberries.Not only a great pie/wine source, it discourages wildlife and trespassers!

Polk salad:If you don't know how to cook it, its poison!the berries make good wine and attract yummy birds.

Sage.it minds itself.

Mint.tea and meat seasoning, good jelly too!

Lamb's quarter.a high protein green, pity it won't grow here.

Brake ferns/fiddle necks. taste like asparagus when young.

Strawberries.Anyplace they'll grow, they'll keep growing,raspberries too. 

Cilantro.Darn immigrant herbs.hate the taste but it won't die no matter what!

Pine trees.I got your vitamin C fix right here!Green needles for tea,you can eat the white inner bark, the green cones have syrup and pine nuts.

Pepper grass.It'll grow where it wants to.hard to kill once it does!

Wild Lettuce.just what it says....

Turnips can and will grow wild here.Hate the root, love the greens.

Elderberries:Wine and jam.

"Ditch lillies"/day lillies.the Chinese eat the flowers.

Wild pears, crab apples, cat tails, Walnuts and acorns.You have to blanch the acid out of the acorns in running water before you roast them or you'll get explosive diarrhea.

Wild onions.

Mustard.greens and condiments!

I probably missed a lot, this is just what's here.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd advocate hemp also, both medicinal and utilitarian uses, but that would be illegal...

Also blackberries attract snakes, deer, coyotes and bear.... At least three of which are good eatin


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd love to have me a lil patch of somethin' somethin' but you know the powers that be don't like folks unwinding on stuff they don't control.bad news if they catch you with some and you own guns too!


Ever try grilled rattler? tastes like fish but with texture.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I grew up putting rabbit and snake on the table homy


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Me too.them was the days!


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

We encourage all the wild edibles on our homestead. Folks that visit us will as if our weed eater is broken...

We also grow a lot of veggies, have a few fruit trees and will adding berry bushes this year. We don't have all our cultivated food in one place. We have it all over the place!


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Just looked up lambsquarter on internet and I think I've been throwing it away as a weed. I'll check the garden in the morning to be sure. Good post.


----------



## SimpleJoys (Apr 28, 2012)

Plantain is a very versatile medicinal herb as well as edible. Dandelion, chickweed, stinging nettles (heat to remove sting), and burdock root are edible and medicinal. Cleavers is medicinal. Sow thistle and purslane are edible.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice add on! they're not in my yard, but they soon will be as I saw some growing down the road a bit.


----------

